#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Καλύτερη απορρόφηση καμινάδας τζακιού και αξιοποίηση της εστίας για εξαερισμό μέσα στο χώρο

## MariosLouis

Γεια σας παιδιά,
Μόλις έχω γραφτεί και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια για να επιλέξω το σωστό. Κατασκεύασα από μόνος μου ένα μοντέρνο τζάκι ανοικτό και στις 4 πλευρές, με φουγάρο κρεμαστό σαν καμπάνα με τέσσερεις πλευρές 1μ η κάθε μία. Η εστία είναι ακριβώς από κάτω 50 επί 50 σαν τραπέζι χαμηλό 1.10 τετράγωνο και σε απόσταση 40 εκ απ το χείλος της καμπάνας. Είναι αντιγραφή ενός Γαλλικού και είναι επιτυχία μόνο στην εμφάνιση. 
Έχω συνολικό μήκος καμινάδας 2,75μ εκτός απ το σημείο που "ανοίγει" η καμπάνα 1,4μ.
Εδώ και 3 μέρες το σπίτι μου έγινε καπνιστό. Έλαβα λογής λογής συμβουλές για επιμήκυνση της καμινάδας ή για εφαρμογή μοτέρ κλπ. Προτιμώ να πάρω τη σίγουρη οδό με το μοτέρ. Που νομίζετε πως θα το βρω και τι να επιλέξω? η καμινάδα στην ταράτσα είναι 32 εκ. Επιπλέον προβληματίζομαι μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να αξιοποιούσα και την εστία με ένα επιπλέον μοτέρ για εξαγωγή ζεστού αέρα στο χώρο. Κάτι εύκολο και καλό ξέρετε?
Θα ήμουν ευγνώμων να μου έλεγε κάποιος, είμαι σχετικά ανίδεος. Στέλνω φωτογραφία του τζακιού.
Ευχαριστώ Μάριος Λοϊζίδης

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως, η εμφάνισή του είναι πετυχημένη!

Νομίζω ότι οι ανοιχτές εστίες αυτού του τύπου έχουν πολύ χαμηλή απόδοση.
Συνεπώς, θα πρότεινα τη χρήση του τζακιού κυρίως για να "ζεσταίνει" την ατμόσφαιρα και όχι να θερμαίνει τον χώρο.

Τα συνήθη προβλήματα στα τζάκια είναι α) η έλλειψη αέρα (οξυγόνου) που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί για την καύση και β) η κακή κατασκευή της καμινάδας.
Θεωρώντας βέβαια ότι το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο καύσιμο, την ξυλεία δηλαδή που χρησιμοποιείς για την καύση.

Για το α) και λόγω της μορφής της εστίας, νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχει πάντα θέμα διότι χρησιμοποιείται ο αέρας που υπάρχει μέσα στον χώρο και όχι εξωτερικός αν μαντεύω σωστά.

Για την καμινάδα έχεις θέμα με την τετράγωνη διατομή της, αν αυτή είναι και η εσωτερική και από εκεί και πέρα αναλόγως του ύψους είναι ανάλογη και η εσωτερική διάσταση. 
Να υποθέσω ότι είναι και αμόνωτη;
Έξω δε από τον χώρο του σπιτιού θα πρέπει να προεκτείνεται αρκετά πάνω από το υψηλότερο σημείο της στέγης, τουλάχιστον 40cm.
Τα γνωστά περιστρεφόμενα "καπέλα" βοηθούν την κατάσταση.

Όλα τα υλικά που αφορούν το τζάκι και περισσότερες πληροφορίες θα τα βρεις, πού αλλού, στα σχετικά με τα τζάκια καταστήματα!

----------

